# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Neusspray + slaaptabletten verslaving!

## charlotterikkert

Help!
Ik ben 14 jaar en al 3 jaar verslaafd aan neusspray en slaaptabletten. Ik vind dit heel erg vervelend en wil er ontzettend graag vanaf komen. Want elke keer als de neusspray bijna op is, moet ik mij moeder vragen om weer een nieuw potje neusspray voor mij te halen, aangezien ik nog geen 16 ben en dus geen medicijnen kan kopen. Hier baal ik ontzettend van, want ik wil dat niemand dit weet. Toch weten mijn vriendinnen wel dat ik hieraan verslaafd ben, want op slaapfeestjes moet ik heel vaak neusspray in nemen. Ik heb 1x geprobeerd om er vanaf te komen, in de zomervakantie, 1 jaar geleden. Dit heb ik gedaan door gewoon geen neusspray meer in te doen voor het slapengaan. Dit was een zware periode maar na een maand ging mijn neus beetje bij beetje meer openstaan. Helaas werd ik na de zomervakantie in oktober opnieuw heel erg verkouden, en kon ik de neusspray niet meer weerstaan....
De neusspray gebruikte ik toen 1x per dag, voor het slapengaan. Maar sinds eind April werd ik opnieuw verkouden en is dit aantal nu gestegen naar 3, soms 4x per dag! Dit vind ik niet normaal meer en de neusspray potjes gaan steeds sneller op...
Ik vind dat het nu echt tijd is om te gaan stoppen, de gevolgen weet ik allemaal al, maar het lukt me gewoon niet meer! Ik ben bang dat ik dan niet kan slapen... Ik wil het vannacht gaan proberen met 1 spray in 1 neusgat, de andere laat ik dicht... 
Maar ik ben ook nog verslaafd aan slaaptabletten, elke avond neem ik er standaard eentje in. Met slaapfeestjes moet ik er soms wel 5 innemen, omdat ik anders niet kan slapen en dan is mijn ritme ook weer veranderd.... Mijn neusspray neem ik overal mee naar toe, al is het maar naar de supermarkt, school, etc. Als ik het niet bij me heb, raak ik ontzettend in paniek en kan nergens anders meer aan denken!

Wie heeft dit probeem ook of heeft dit probleem ook gehad? Het zou fijn zijn om vandaag te antwoorden, zodat ik vanavond ideëen heb om te stoppen met mijn verslavingen en niet meer terug te vallen in mijn oude patroon
Alvast bedankt!
~ Charlotte

----------

